# Different Understanding of Christianity Based on Language?



## bookslover (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it safe to say that (for instance) a native French speaker's understanding of Christianity (Bible translation, theology books) will be slightly different from a native English speaker's understanding, just because French is different from English? The same would go for any combination of any other two languages, of course.

Just wondering...


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 25, 2013)

It can. A good example that comes to mind is the rift that developed between the Latin West and the Greek East in the first 1,000 years of the Church over things like the Trinity.


----------



## Vladimir (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, yes. Because of


bookslover said:


> Bible translation, theology books


I cannot imagine where I would be doctrinally if I was not an English-speaking person.
Praise the Lord.


----------



## chuckd (Jun 25, 2013)

Words change meaning even within the same language. If I pick up a book written in English in the 17th century, it's not guaranteed that the words the author uses are the same today as when he wrote them.

Concepts, even Christian ones, take on a whole different meanings depending on language, culture, politics, society, etc.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 25, 2013)

bookslover said:


> Is it safe to say that (for instance) a native French speaker's understanding of Christianity (Bible translation, theology books) will be slightly different from a native English speaker's understanding, just because French is different from English? The same would go for any combination of any other two languages, of course.
> 
> Just wondering...



Slightly. Though this applies for other factors, like background, cultural upbringing, knowledge of history, etc.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 25, 2013)

bookslover said:


> Is it safe to say that (for instance) a native French speaker's understanding of Christianity (Bible translation, theology books) will be slightly different from a native English speaker's understanding, just because French is different from English? The same would go for any combination of any other two languages, of course.
> 
> Just wondering...



Oh yeah. I've experienced it first hand. Reading the bible in Spanish, in my case RV1960, conveys a different feeling to me. For example, the use of the familiar "vosotros" invokes a tenderness that I don't find in modern English versions. As I become more fluent in Spanish, I learn more and more how another language can help fill in gaps of understanding that you didn't even know you had. I think knowing another one or two modern languages could even benefit those proficient in Greek and Hebrew.


----------

